# Jonser's Trailer



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I stopped by Jones and PJ's place today to borrow their lawn mower and i saw the trailer the Jones built. Im going to have to admit it looked really good. A hell of alot better than i had expected it to look. Im sure he will have some pictures soon.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sounds scary to me.  But than again, could you imagine what a trailer would look like if I built it? :huh:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im surprized that you figured out how to flock bigfoot heads Hustad. :lol:


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

What were the final dimensions on it??


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

To be honest with you im not exactly sure. But it looks like if could hold about 4-5 dozen stacked maybe more.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

yea it does look pretty good. props to jonesor on the good job.

"professional spoonbill killer"

haha

-Phil

lyle: bring the mower back jerkstack -- our yard is out of control!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Hustad had a little help with the heads... He even put together a work bench! He is just lucky he had some beer in the fridge. Damn it takes a long time to complete the process, but it sure looks nice!

Can't wait to see the trailer.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hell, I have a ton of beer in the fridge and I have 20 bigfoots that still are not flocked. Whats up with that Jed and Tyler?????? :lol: :wink:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

djleye -

Next Monday I will be passing through Fargo, we could do a few then. Maybe you could even get Tyler and Jed to help out. Just need to have a few beers in the fridge. Keep me posted if you need any help Monday afternoon...


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

All you have to do is say the word Dan. I'll even give you the flocking all you have to do is buy glue.

Deltaboy,
Let us know when you are coming through on Monday. I'd like to put a face to the name.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't know if I'll be ready to start flocking on Monday, but I would like to get together with you guys on Monday, let me know when you guys are getting together. WHat kind of glue works the best, and what grit paper???


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If we can talk Tyler into it. All the stuff is set up at the shop. I gave his brother some flocking and him and his buddy have been going wild. For two sixteen year olds they are gonna have a pretty bad *** spread for hunting geese.

Oh how I wish I would have had someone to ask about stuff when I was there age. Would have saved alot of money and missed opportunities.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

gandergrinder - PM me your phone number. I can give you a call when I am coming through. I have a meeting in Jamestown 9-12 and then will be going through Fargo. I looks like I will be coming through around oh... 1:30 - 2:00 o'clock. You guys going to be around?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks for the props Lyle...but I can only take a small portion of the credit as my bro built most of it. It's not quite finished, I have some trim work and painting to do, as well as putting on some fenders but I'll post up some pics of the final product. It's a 5.5X8 that's 6' foot tall. Nothing fancy but it should hold enough dekes to shoot some geese. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Finally got my trailer today boyz!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I heard you were painting a big rainbow accross the side and was just like..."WTF???"


----------

